# Cleaning Floors



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

We have hardwood floors through out our home and they need refenishing badly. Any ideas ?


----------



## 2007glory (Jul 27, 2007)

I use Murphy's oil soap with COLD water. It works wonders. Hot water takes out the oils and natural cleansers from the murphy's soap.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes floors need a good deep cleaning 1st then a good waxing .


----------

